

Leading futurists, thinkers to launch Silicon Valley university - rogercosseboom
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-10155303-76.html

======
lsemel
Big deal -- if you are not a CEO or a CTO who can afford a $25K fee, or a
graduate student who wins a scholarship, but instead work as an entrepreneur
or self-employed, you can't go.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=463600>

